# I need a diagnosis



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

My goldfish has lumps on his tail, its only on the bottom side of the tail and it appears to be getting worse. He has had a few small lumps for about 2 years and I was told not to worry about them. Recently they have increased in number and slightly in size. I have erythromycin, but I'm not sure if it's needed or not, also, if it is needed should can I put it in the tank even though the other fish isn't infected?


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

can anyone help at all? or refer me to some site possibly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

can u upload a pic?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'd be better off using a separate tank.


----------



## Rider14 (Aug 1, 2009)

I also have a goldfish, pretty big guy I've had for a couple years, fancy kind, not a feeder, and it has a few lumps on it with what appear to be white dots on the peaks of these bumps. He has about 4.

I separated him out (into a small 2.5 gallon...he's not so happy) and medicated him with fungus clear and coppersafe, feeding him medicated pellet food.

Any thoughts? Tried some pics, didn't come out. Will try to post later.

Anyone?

Really odd. Just certain spots on his body have pointy bumps. He's acting fine, eating like the pig he is, but it doesn't look right at all....

Only been a day since I noticed, will check him out when I get home. Will try to get some decent pics tonight.

-Dan


----------

